# 13 Lined Ground Squirrel Pups



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

...Mr and Mrs 13 Lined Ground Squirrel have had a litter of what looks like 5 pups. These were born about 5 or so days ago and should be moving around in a few days, and fully weaned in about 3-4 weeks time.

:2thumb:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

PHOTOS!! i love these little dudes!!


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

wow never knew you couldkeep these well witout them escaping all the time :lol2:. how much are these guys worth ? are they hard to care for?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow,fertile lot at your place :lol2:
Pics pretty please :notworthy:


----------



## scot (Oct 13, 2008)

*richardson ground squirrels*

hi the fixx can you help i have a trio of richardson ground squirrels and one of the females has got fat around the middle it looks like she has swollowed a ball. she is spending and lot of time in the nest and does nto come out the much. i do no that she is eating and drinking fine. could you tell me how long they carry there young for. as i think she might be pregnent.

i have pm you twice but have had not responce from you and i need some advice because i do not want to desterb her and take her the vets if she is prgegnent.

can you tell me how i can check to see if she is pls.

many thanks


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

scot said:


> hi the fixx
> 
> <snipped for brevity>
> 
> many thanks


I have replied


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Mum popped out for a bite to eat, spotted me and shot into the tunnel, managed to get this photograph through the hole in the nest Mum left. About a week before she dropped the male built a huge nest just outside of the tunnel they use as a burrow then Mum moved into it and gave birth.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:



Fixx said:


> Mum popped out for a bite to eat, spotted me and shot into the tunnel, managed to get this photograph through the hole in the nest Mum left. About a week before she dropped the male built a huge nest just outside of the tunnel they use as a burrow then Mum moved into it and gave birth.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure is a busy time for you down there.
Congrats on the latest arrivals.
Ian


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

by the way fixx, wots in ur water? or wot u feeding ur animals? u seem to be breeding loads:2thumb:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Noticeable difference three days on, their stripy patterns are starting to show through now, they are growing nicely and we definitely have 5. :2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

very nice pics, but not as good as the polecat ones!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

bassy 1019 said:


> very nice pics, but not as good as the polecat ones!



Ahh but you're biased :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Mrs 13 Lined Squirrel aka Mum


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

can i ask you how easy are these to care for are they sociable and what type of enclosure do they need i ask this as i would like to know a little more about them


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

*dies of envy* :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh how :flrt:cute congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, are these going to be for sale ? will have to look into these they look awesome !!! have a very large empty rat cage, wonder if that would be suitable :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> Wow, are these going to be for sale ? will have to look into these they look awesome !!! have a very large empty rat cage, wonder if that would be suitable :flrt:


It's possible I may have a couple for sale. 

As for the cage, well it depends on whether you class 'very large' the same way as I do.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Fixx said:


>


Cuteness overload, ovaries about to :blowup: I'm in love!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Cuteness overload, ovaries about to :blowup: I'm in love!!


You should buy me some :flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> You should buy me some :flrt::lol2::lol2:


Gimme my skull and I'll think about it!!:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Gimme my skull and I'll think about it!!:lol2:


Lol you live in the land of the sheep go find some proper ones :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Well, Mark did find the remains of a fox today.....but it's still 'gooey'


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

God theyre cute!! Do you still have the Prevost's fixx?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> God theyre cute!! Do you still have the Prevost's fixx?


We have indeed, no babies from them yet...though the female is being quite reclusive and secretive...but not going to get my hopes up. :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

oooh there just stunnning!!!!

never seen them before!

what stunning markings!!

simply gorgeous.. good luck with the babies!!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

them babies are stunning


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

They really are something else, I have started handling every evening now as well and mum does not give much of a toss about me sticking my hand in the nest. Their eyes are cracking open so it should not be long until we see peeping 13 lined ground squirrels :flrt:


----------



## nadege (Mar 27, 2009)

just spotted this post.. STUNNINGLY CUTE.. : victory: congrats


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks :2thumb: I am over the moon with them they really are quite odd, they burrow like a torpedo under the substrate


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow really cute babies :flrt:


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww so cute


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## nadege (Mar 27, 2009)

they grow so fats.. i was just wondering, i have experience with chipmunks, how do these little guys compare with chipmunks, as iv done some research , google for them, but not much info on them as pets..! :whistling2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

nadege said:


> they grow so fats.. i was just wondering, i have experience with chipmunks, how do these little guys compare with chipmunks, as iv done some research , google for them, but not much info on them as pets..! :whistling2:


I have never kept chipmunks so can't really compare them. 'Mr 13 Lined Ground Squirrel is very shy, but Mrs 13 Lined Ground Squirrel will take food from my fingers and allow me to stroke her occassionally but handling is a no-no in their eyes. They are quite a nervous animal and will run at any sudden movements.
Hopefully the pups will be a little more hand tame than their parents who I got as young adults and I do not think they had been handled very much but we have been handling them from around 7 days old.


----------



## nadege (Mar 27, 2009)

Fixx said:


> I have never kept chipmunks so can't really compare them. 'Mr 13 Lined Ground Squirrel is very shy, but Mrs 13 Lined Ground Squirrel will take food from my fingers and allow me to stroke her occassionally but handling is a no-no in their eyes. They are quite a nervous animal and will run at any sudden movements.
> Hopefully the pups will be a little more hand tame than their parents who I got as young adults and I do not think they had been handled very much but we have been handling them from around 7 days old.



they sound similar to chipmunks.; well chipmunks that havent had enough human contact when young, so keep going like you are .. when my chipmunks had babies, i also handled them from young and when they are at the stage yours are now, i started keeping them in a special pouch i built fro about 30 minutes twice a day on me during their sleep time, so they got well used to my smell and human contact, Then you can also start dipping your finger in baby fruit puree and offer to them , they will lick it off your finders and associate your hand as something that brings good .. lol.. if you see what i mean.. if you visit my bebo page youll see pics of bb chipmunks iv had.. i might be interested in 2 female if you have 2 girlies? ill pm you : victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

How cute:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

They are sooooooooooooo cute, I really am going to miss these little guys when they go. Roll on next breeding season I say


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## nadege (Mar 27, 2009)

they loveely did you get my pm . ?


----------

